
When to use var in Java 10 - lewuathe
https://www.lewuathe.com/when-to-use-var-in-java-10.html
======
tqh
Another benefit is it removes a lot of otherwise unneccessary imports.

I think var should be used anywhere where the righthand-side expression is
clear. Compare var str = new String(); to var waat =
HERE.be().dragons("purple");

And with Spring-like classes like 'StaticFactoryBananaMakerBuilder', declaring
the class makes it less readable.

